# Confessions of an angry moderator (stirring the waters)



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm a moderator on this forum, but this opinion is mine alone.

Above all, I want to say that most people on this forum are very cool, and there are a lot of bright people here who keep the level of the conversations high.

But guess what? Some people are annoying on the internet, even if they don't actually violate the forum rules.

You know what irritates me *far* more than the most annoying post ever in this forum? When people report posts to the moderators like little children telling tales to the teacher.

For heaven's sake. This is an open forum, where we don't step into discussions unless things get totally out of hand. Threads straighten themselves out the vast majority of the time - exactly because there are so many cool people here with a lot to offer other musicians!

So don't tell moderators things like "I come here less often because you allow this stuff." Please. Just click on another thread instead of the Report button. Or really do come here less often; I personally have far more interest in jackasses than in finks!

And if you don't like the loose moderation here, to me that's a backhanded way of reinforcing that we're doing a good job. I've learned a lot from many people on this forum, and I find it a very valuable resource.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 7, 2016)

Glad you like me better than Finks Nick.

Good to see you too, haven't seen you much, nice to know you are doing OK.
Jay has returned in the form of a Composer/musician again.
Now you re surface......

Happy Days Are Here Again.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 7, 2016)

Chim, I hope it's unnecessary to say that you are not the kind of person I'm venting at.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 7, 2016)

Well I know I am a jack ass, my own kids can verify that.
Thanks though Brotha' Man...


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 7, 2016)

...but Johnny was MEAN to me....some one should SPANK him....boohoohoo!!


----------



## catsass (Mar 7, 2016)

Well then I am taking my DAW and going home.


----------



## Vischebaste (Mar 7, 2016)

Nick, as somebody who was on the opposite side of the argument in the thread that you're alluding to, I also agree with you.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 7, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Well I know I am a jack ass, my own kids can verify that.
> Thanks though Brotha' Man...


Yes, but you're OUR jackass, damnit.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 8, 2016)

He is indeed.

Logic 10.2.2 is out if any of you guys use it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 8, 2016)

Vichebaste, I'm not talking about only one argument. It happens fairly often.


----------



## catsass (Mar 8, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'm not talking about only one argument. It happens fairly often.


No it doesn't!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Mar 8, 2016)

I think we need a new report button. A big one with better graphics and sound!

I like that one: http://inception.davepedu.com


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2016)

Leave Nick alone you whiny bastards...


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2016)

I think that if you don't want to read reports of people's bad behavior, maybe you are not well suited to the Moderator position. I don't see in any dictionary where it is defined as "person appointed to ignore reports."


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2016)

I knew you couldn't wait much longer....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 9, 2016)

I just reported your post, Jay.


----------



## catsass (Mar 9, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I just reported your post, Jay.


And I just reported yours, Nick. You may need to ban yourself from this thread. Or just issue yourself a stern warning.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 9, 2016)

"The Moderate Moderator- A Précis"

"12 Angry Moderators"


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 9, 2016)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I just reported your post, Jay.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 10, 2016)

I just had it.... I hacked the forum software and injected a script that reports EVERY SINGLE FECKIN POST from now on. So it is Even Stephen, right?! Now go suck a lolly or something, you all will be reported.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm wondering if we're allowed to trade _Likes_ for _Reports_...

Plenty of _Reports _would give you tons of street forum credibility, one might think.


----------



## Dean (Mar 10, 2016)

I'd like to report that theres about 10+ posts in the 'members compositions' section without a single reply.

 D


----------



## JonFairhurst (Mar 10, 2016)

I recently watched Minority Report. 

Soon, I will report posts you haven't even made yet.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 11, 2016)

On a more serious note, it sometimes is useful to imagine a fora like a marketplace where people are sitting in bistros, buying stuff, and simply having a chat


sleepy hollow said:


> I'm wondering if we're allowed to trade _Likes_ for _Reports_...
> 
> Plenty of _Reports _would give you tons of street forum credibility, one might think.



God damn capitalists.... now before Jay asks.... NO! You won't get interest rates on reports collected or traded for likes. No way!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 11, 2016)

Dean said:


> I'd like to report that theres about 10+ posts in the 'members compositions' section without a single reply.
> 
> D



Ban them! Ban them all. Everyone who did not reply is banned from using VIC for 6 months. That 'll make it a little more quiet around here.


----------

